# 2nd Grownin season :)



## Kindbud (Apr 9, 2006)

Alright this is my second time grown pot last year
I went small!! this years a little different Ill put pic up 
when I get my cam fix probon monday!But heres what 
I got I got one plant grownin in my woods which is say
about two to three inches its startin to branch and has 
six leaves. and My bro just got his weed today and cut 
it up and gave me all the seeds which is about 20 and I
planted 5 in soil of the back straight into the ground....
...which has I usally will have 1/5 grow and I got eight 
in a wet paper towel in a zip lock bag which I usally have 
a 8/10 grow so in 2 weeks ill update what my crops lookin
like and this monday ill get a pic of my first plant!!!........
........HAPPY GROWING.........PEACE


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Apr 10, 2006)

*Whats up Kindbud. Just wanted to say good luck to you on your grow. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



*


----------



## Kindbud (Apr 10, 2006)

How do I insert pics???


----------



## Kindbud (Apr 18, 2006)

Update I will get pic up soon as I get batterys for
my cam hopefuly soon! But My first plant is growing 
well It has already started to branch and has about 
8 or 10 leaves and I have one just sprouting its bag
seed of White Widow!!  my bro got for me!!! I Also 
have three of four seeds germinating!!!! I planted an 
already germinated seed today! So hopeful it sprouts 
in a few days!! Update with pictures as soon as I get 
some batterys for my camera! Hope everyones plants
are growing great! Hope all mine are hot females I got
a while to wait tho! oh quick question will lime hurt my
plant if I put some out by my plant??? Well ill keep yall 
posted on my grow Peace out happy growing!!


----------



## Kindbud (Apr 21, 2006)

Update Pic Coming up Today! And can some one answer 
my question that I asked?? Thanks for the help pic coming soon 
Peace out every one


----------



## Kindbud (Apr 21, 2006)

Hear are some pic off one of my plants more coming soon!!


----------



## Kindbud (Apr 21, 2006)

What do yall think about my the plant?


----------



## LdyLunatic (Apr 22, 2006)

good stuff!!!!


----------



## Kindbud (Apr 22, 2006)

Thanks yeah im gettin some more 
pics of my two as soon as it stops 
raining!! Peace


----------



## AZshwagg (Apr 23, 2006)

nice plnts dude, keep up the good work!!!!


----------



## GreenDayGirl (Apr 23, 2006)

Growing outside would be cool  I like your babies Kindbud. Stay dry out there


----------



## Kindbud (May 1, 2006)

May 1, 2006 Update on how my plants are growing one is 
growing fine and is getting bigger and bigger but the 2 sproutlings 
are not lookin to good but im sure their bounce back!!! If any comment 
about them post them.......These are the babys.


----------



## Kindbud (May 1, 2006)

May 1, 2006 These are just random                                                       pic of the area wear im growin!!!!


----------



## Kindbud (May 1, 2006)

May 1 2006 This is my biggest plant


----------



## Kindbud (May 1, 2006)

any comment?


----------



## LdyLunatic (May 1, 2006)

looking good!!!  still a bit too early where i am to put any outside yet


----------



## Kindbud (May 3, 2006)

Little update My sprouts are slowly diein 
and one has already died   and the other 
one its tips are turning brown  But good!! 
news my big one is branchin!!!! and steadly 
growin!! Hope its a girl !!! This might be my  
last growin season to  Kinda depressed but
i might grow next year  but not sure


----------



## Kindbud (May 11, 2006)

Update another one died i have 2 growin but im startin some more


----------



## Kindbud (May 14, 2006)

I've just got about 50 seeds from a buddy that grows. 
He said that they wear a Great Strain!!! but didnt know 
what exactly they are. So Im Germanting 8 of them in a 
paper towel right now. I am going out today look for the 
future homes and to prepair them. Do yall think its a little 
to late?? I mean like to start them I dont think so! And if 
anyone cares I am Planing to Growing Outside Again next 
year for sure!!!! But on another note I went fishing today 
with him and my bro in his pond in his boat and smoked 2 
fat joints!!!!  we saw these BIG ASS BASS I Mean they 
wear atleast 8 Pounders!!!!!! They wear atleast 22 to 28 
inches long!! But now the prob they wouldnt hit any bait 
They are in spawn any tips how to catch these monsters 
???? We tryed everything I might be going back today to 
try to catch them Their huge Any Tip on that? Peace out 
HAPPY GROWING EVERYONE


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (May 14, 2006)

Kindbud said:
			
		

> I've just got about 50 seeds from a buddy that grows.
> He said that they wear a Great Strain!!! but didnt know
> what exactly they are. So Im Germanting 8 of them in a
> paper towel right now. I am going out today look for the
> ...


*Whats up Kindbud. You should have more then enough time for plants outside. Sorry to here about the deaths of your other babies. Keep your head up and keep trying. *


----------



## Zarnon (May 14, 2006)

Just saw your grow.... 

Mmmm...looks like nitrogen deficiency to me. The early yellowing and the very stretchy aspect. They will ultimately die. Don't overdo it but give your seedling with some weak grow formula. My opinion.


----------



## Kindbud (May 14, 2006)

They both Died so Im startin 4 more in a totally different places 
so hopefully they will start growin and I dont know if it was a nitrogen 
deficiency cuz i have two other plants around the same area that are
growin great but I dont know thats for tryin to help tho Peace


----------



## Kindbud (May 16, 2006)

*May 16* Update Hear are some pics of my oldest
Plant shes really startin to grow do yall think I should 
top her yet? Im think wait a week or two you?


----------



## Kindbud (May 16, 2006)

*May 16 *Update Hear is a dieing sprout


----------



## Kindbud (May 16, 2006)

*May 16* Update hear are the future home of my 
germanating seeds their are only 2 of the 5 homes 
but ill get pic of the other 3 soon


----------



## LdyLunatic (May 17, 2006)

shitty your one is dying....but it happens...i have one mystery looking kinda sad and near death right now 

the others look great


----------



## Insane (May 17, 2006)

Every crop has one or two runts, nothin to worry about tho cause your other babies are lookin great!


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (May 18, 2006)

*Whats up kindbud. Glad to see ya got some other plants started. Lets get those babies in their outdoor homes and lets see some pics my friend.  *


----------



## Kindbud (May 18, 2006)

*Update* 1 Sprout has Popped up and My biggest 
Plant is showing signs of it being a female it has 3 
or 4 little hairs wear it has branched! Like in the pic
below (Note:To TBG that pic of the big plant that 
is only one plant NOT a couple).


----------



## bigbudz (May 18, 2006)

Those must be some kinda super funk, my plants are 3 times that size and no signs of sexual orientation as of yet What are you feeding her? estrogen? lol


----------



## Kindbud (May 18, 2006)

Oh what should I name her any suggestions??? 
I was thinking about naming her Mutt after Mutt. 
I have 2 more sprouts!!! that need names Names 
Any suggestions well be acounted and this is my 
gift to yall Name Them For Me!!!!!!  Peace And 
HAPPY GROWING


----------



## Kindbud (May 18, 2006)

And I guess that she is a early bloomer 
or something I thought it was weird myself 
cuz last year i took 2 months!! till I figured 
out Kayla's sex (Kayla was the name of my 
plant last year)


----------



## Insane (May 18, 2006)

Hey KB, good to hear about ur ladie and congrats on the new baby! 

Kayla was the last name? What about Layla? hahahaha..also the name of a good song


----------



## Kindbud (May 18, 2006)

Yeah sounds good Layla it is any 
other sugesstions on the babys ?


----------



## Hick (May 18, 2006)

KB, I've never seen pre-flowers on a plant of that size/stature. Arre you _sure_?


----------



## Kindbud (May 18, 2006)

its just little hairs that i think are going to 
turn in to pistails im not realy sure nut thats
what it looks like!


----------



## Hick (May 18, 2006)

_female_ mojo comin' atcha'..


----------



## Kindbud (May 18, 2006)

Thanks Hick


----------



## Kindbuds Bro (May 26, 2006)

Dude you need to update your grow dont 
you have like 3 big sprouts growing?? The 
big one is looking good!!! are you going to 
show it to me today bro? Peace Kindbud


----------

